# nips for goats horns



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Is there anything they sell for goats that have horns? Today my goat with horns poked my goat in the eye in my pen which are going to be eaten and sold

Do they sell something i can put in the pointy part of the horn? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can put tennis balls on them.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yup tennis ball. I have some on order from Amazon due any day now for just this purpose. lol I got a sharp part of a horn accidentally in my thigh. OUCHIE. She didn't mean it, we were just cuddling. I also was thinking I could file it down a bit to make it less "pointy" but I figured tennis balls would be less stressful.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes thank you guys! I will go to the dollar store to pick some up


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You can saw a couple of inches off and then use a grinder to round over the tip. Might get a little blood but as long as you dont go to far down the horn, should be fine.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Or a stick taped on from tip to tip


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I've seen cork used in the sale barn. I thought it was odd since another goat might chew it off and choke on it.

I've seen pvc pipe duck taped on with holes for goats that liked to tear up fences. It's an interesting look.


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You can put tennis balls on them.


I never thought of doing that. I am going to have to try it simply because I have a sense of humor and it looks so goofy. LOL
Seriously though that is a great idea. I have had some close calls with the horns. Once the horns grow more and point down in the back it wont be so bad.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

now they look like alien goats lol


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

I have seen people use heavy wire snips to cut just the very pointy end and a nice metal file to round it out. When I bought my buck the breeder did this for me at his barn before the goat left with me.


----------

